# Jelly fish



## Tiny (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi

I was at Umm Suqeim beach this morning and saw a couple of jellyfish which had been swept up onto the sand.
I cant seem to find much information on what jellyfish Dubai gets. Are they dangerous? Not that i like the thought of those things near my feet while paddling anyway....but wanted to check as i have a 1yr old who likes to paddle.

Many Thanks


----------



## munir2pac (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi, well they are not dangerous, I had been stung 3 times in the past 5 years.
The last time was very bad, the jelly fish was freakin big anyway!! I went to a hospital and got an injection (just in case)

What is the feeling? It feels like water at 100 C is poured on u for a 1 sec!!!


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

munir2pac said:


> Hi, well they are not dangerous, I had been stung 3 times in the past 5 years.
> The last time was very bad, the jelly fish was freakin big anyway!! I went to a hospital and got an injection (just in case)
> 
> What is the feeling? It feels like water at 100 C is poured on u for a 1 sec!!!


Would me more worried about the contamination on the beaches Beach Shut again


----------

